# 1315 cub cadet



## cory3434 (Jan 1, 2011)

Today I got offered (and I will accept) from my gpa a 1315 cub. My question to you guys is what do you think of 1315's. He said it needs the brakes adjusted and also maybe the rear end rebuilt. Are there any other problems I could be facing with this tractor? It has the orginal 12.5 in it and I believe everything else is still orginal. 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

They are a lawn tractor, By today's standards they are built good. The transaxel is the weak link in these units. They tend to stick in gear. This trick is not to force a gear change or you will be looking for a new rear end. For big open yards they work great. But again, it is a mower. Not a garden tractor.I have two of them and have good luck with them. I have done much research for the transaxel for these and have found no easy fix.


----------



## cory3434 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Ed. I only have .25 acre to mow so not much at all. Using it for more of father/daughter time with my 6 year old daughter she loves working on stuff with me in the garage. What about putting a snow plow on it do you think it has enough hp to push snow? I live in west central Indiana and we normally (besides this year) don't get all that much snow. I currently use a hopped up golf cart and it does a more then good job just wanting something also for her to use and help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

cub cadet did offer a plow for it. can't remember the model number, they do pop up for sale, but remember with a plow and of course tire chains. you are pushing the rear end past it's design specs. Also a replacement transaxle is near impossible to find. My advise is to use it for mowing, pulling a cart, or leaf rake, tow behind spreader or lawn areator. and it will last for years.


----------



## cory3434 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok thanks again ed. I guess I do have 9 months to find her something to "help me" when it snows again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

